# Staying Cool and Shady at the Beach Ideas



## JCSHEPHE (Jun 4, 2012)

A few of us have been tossing ideas around.

It's hot out and I have a new baby girl. Probably can't be on the beach long with her but when I am, I need something inexpensive yet not structurally horrible.

Any cheap homeade ideas? 

What about a deal on eBay?

Thanks!!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I don't think I'll be able to do it this weekend, but will post up my DIY tarp roller when I get working on it, assuming I don't end up going in a different direction. Sub'd to this thread so will be following it as well.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

For larger shades, the EZ-Up canopies are hard to beat. They can be bought for as little as about $50.

For something smaller, there are several type of umbrellas. My most recent one is an 8 footer I bought at Sams for about $20.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I've seen some heavy duty umbrellas on the beach, but I've had two EZ Ups destroyed now so don't bother with them anymore.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

The ez pop ups from Academy work well. If you wanted to go low budget you could buy a tarp and make a lean-to from your vehicle and stake it in the ground and put the playpen under it.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

I have one of those EZ canopies also. We even bought the sides for a wind/sun block if we need it.


----------



## railcar (Apr 15, 2011)

EZ up works great just anchor it good and use the tie downs


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

easy-ups work good but PLEASE discard when the frame gets bent... PINS is a graveyard for those things and unfortuantely when they wont pack into a nice little box people seem to abandon them instead of figuring out a way to haul them off... spoke with a ranger last weekend that ws hauling one off the beach

I think these look alright for baby
https://www.google.com/products/cat...a=X&ei=oKTcT5a1D8Ho2QXLp62iDQ&ved=0CBQQ9A4wAQ

there are similar designs that cost more that may be more durable

the problem I have had with shade is the wind, friggin destroys everything

best easiest shade I have dealt with is umbrellas but they are really only good in mid-day hours... I have cheapy 8' that works well but I used to fish with a guy that had a couple up to 12'.... but they cost about $180 plus from what I have seen


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

ez shade works. You could just rig a canopy by using the BSoA method.


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

EZ up is all we use. Take care of it and always anchor it on the beach and it should last you a good long while.


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

jc said:


> easy-ups work good but PLEASE discard when the frame gets bent... PINS is a graveyard for those things and unfortuantely when they wont pack into a nice little box people seem to abandon them instead of figuring out a way to haul them off... spoke with a ranger last weekend that ws hauling one off the beach
> 
> I think these look alright for baby
> https://www.google.com/products/cat...a=X&ei=oKTcT5a1D8Ho2QXLp62iDQ&ved=0CBQQ9A4wAQ
> ...


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

So I deployed my contraption at the beach this weekend and it worked quite well, unfortunately I completely forgot about the pictures.  

It's basically a canvas tarp with a small PVC frame and quick snap bolts to stretch the eyes of the tarp onto. The Tarp is an 8'x12' and the PVC frame just slides through the loops on the back of my rack. When we packed up I think it took maybe 2 minutes to roll it up to the back of the truck. For running the beach you just pop two PVC poles off and roll it up and hitch to the rear of the truck for quick run & gun shade. There are a couple things I'm going to tweak on it so I'll try to set it up at the house and take some pics. If I can get everything done right this will be far superior to an EZ Up. By the way, I think there were 4-5 destroyed EZ Up frames spotted while cruising the beach this weekend.


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

Saw this in pins last summer.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

A friend of mine brings a lowboy trailer and puts an EZup canopy over the trailer. He also keeps a cooler just for ice down water and dish towels soaking in the water to use on the back of the neck of his kids. Pretty nice set up I thought.


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

scrambler said:


> ... If you wanted to go low budget you could buy a tarp and make a lean-to from your vehicle and stake it in the ground and put the playpen under it.


Works fine. You can even use a bed sheet. Assuming you have enough window/door line to secure one side, all ya need is two stakes on the outside.


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

Put some ice cubes down your pants.


----------



## justinn (Apr 8, 2011)

WoodDuck Wizard said:


> Saw this in pins last summer.
> View attachment 499457


^^^^^^

That is one hell of a setup!


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

A good quality tarp, 4-6 pc of 2x2x8,depending on the size of the tarp...drill a 4 in x 3/8 in hole in the top of the 2x2.....take a 3/8 x 6 carrige bolt .....put the bolt thru the grommet in a corner of the tarp and into the top of the 2x2....put a loop of 1/4 rope on the topof the bolt and strech it out to a dead man made of a piece of 2x2...if the 4 corners done this way allow too much flap,add the other 2x2 along the sides....if you face it into the wind and set the back a little lower that the front you will set up a wind tunnel effect that will really suck the air through it...


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I deployed my PVC tarp this weekend and it did great in the wind and some really heavy rain. Knowing it would rain I left it sloped to the front. 

Here you can see it rolled up on the side of the rack for transportation. Slip it between the rack rails on the back, unroll it, and pop in 2 pieces of PVC and the legs and you're in business. There are bolts in the PVC where you just pop the tarp grommets over.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

sweet shade for sure! Worked seemless on maiden voyage, I was curious how it would hold to rain, sounds like it didnt get too heavy once it got wet

Dangit Seth looks lioke a friggin mountainman, what are you feeding that boy???


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

jc said:


> sweet shade for sure! Worked seemless on maiden voyage, I was curious how it would hold to rain, sounds like it didnt get too heavy once it got wet
> 
> Dangit Seth looks lioke a friggin mountainman, what are you feeding that boy???


It rained like a MOFO before dawn on Saturday morning and winds were pretty heavy at times. I thought for sure I'd wake to it being mangled but it looked to have not cared at all. I did put the shorter legs on it Friday night though because I knew the storm was coming. I still have to glue all the PVC and install Unions because twisting out the PVC poles from the fittings is a bit of a PITA when they get sand in them. Even with that, though, it's a 3 minute setup and 2 minute take down so I can't really complain.

That boy lives off of anything with sugar in it. You would think he'd be a huge roley poley but somehow he's got some muscle underneath there. I wish I could do that with sugar, all it does is give me boobs.


----------



## o.b. (Jan 11, 2009)

*homemade*

i made this roll up tarp shade thing whatever you want to call it. I bury two other PVC and the end in the sand and attach with bungees. Its easy to set up by myself. Quick shade canopy's are not easy to set up solo, thats why i made this. Probably cost $40 to build.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Both of these setups are great guys! I too have trouble setting up an easy-up (hard-up) by myself.


----------



## bighop (Feb 28, 2008)

First time setting it up was a learning experience, but it's nice. Thanks to deepbluewater for the chute.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

really cool, love seeing parachutes on the beach


----------



## TexHepCat (Sep 12, 2005)

*2011 PINS Camp*

My 2011 PINS camp. Tarp between kayak racks and another sidesadle to the truck. Stayed cool but sandblasted by high winds.


----------



## Marlingrinder (Mar 15, 2012)

http://www.shadeusa.com/hitch_umbrella_holder.htm I use this on SPI. Works great.


----------



## justinn (Apr 8, 2011)

bighop said:


> First time setting it up was a learning experience, but it's nice. Thanks to deepbluewater for the chute.


Is it a parachute that woodduck has posted up on page 2?


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Here's something I made for when I go to the beach.




.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Very nice


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

WoodDuck Wizard said:


> Saw this in pins last summer.
> View attachment 499457


My buddy has one just like this. It is bad A for sure


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Pretty cool! I have something similar. By the way, I have a basket like yours off the back of my truck that holds 6 rods and a cooler. About a month ago, I got pulled over because my license plate was hidden. I talked him into a warning ticket. Just thought you may want to be aware.:ac550:


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

tarp between the trucks always works...


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

been wantin to get a jib sail like PT's
BTW... rough and tumble group there in the 1st pic :biggrin:


----------



## Lagunapadre (Nov 10, 2011)

This was on the old Cherokee. Use ratchet straps rather than rope to keep it tight.


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

may not work for you ,,, but it did the trick when the wind died,,


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

on a serious note,,, this is tent city at matty,, we use pop ups tied together,, and rock buster steak... it worked...


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

so, we're doing several days with a group... I have a kelty but am looking for more shelter on the cheap that is stand alone so my truck can be free to roam up and down the beach looking for fish/firewood etc... starting point is large tarp. Whats the simplest most effective rig??? PVC, Extendable Metal tent poles, the big wooden ones from army surplus?


----------



## bighop (Feb 28, 2008)

Had pretty good luck with EMT at sharkathon. 10' stick for $3-4.

I've never had great luck with the extendable metal poles.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

yeah, they bend easily

had a bud call after I posted and asked if I wanted to field test some army surplus heavy alum. ones for the trip... can't beat that, thanks Kurt!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

jc said:


> so, we're doing several days with a group... I have a kelty but am looking for more shelter on the cheap that is stand alone so my truck can be free to roam up and down the beach looking for fish/firewood etc... starting point is large tarp. Whats the simplest most effective rig??? PVC, Extendable Metal tent poles, the big wooden ones from army surplus?


I was planning to be there through Sunday, if so I can leave the EZ Up for you, if we don't end up making the trip you're welcome to grab it. Momma and Big actually got it packed up into the bag but I know it took a hit so if it comes back destroyed or doesn't come back I won't hold it against you lol.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

O H 

H E L L 

N O!!!

I've been tricked into a lot of things thru the years but disposing of a bent to krap EZ-UP frame 50 miles down the beach will not be added to that list :biggrin:


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Lmao ^^


----------



## jervonormy (Apr 10, 2011)

*My version of the ultimate beach camp*

Here is my setup when I am on the beach during the heat of summer.


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

if your taking a baby or small kids try a 2 room tent and run a small window unit ac off a generator....


----------



## jervonormy (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for the tip j wadd. I tend to only take the kids early June or late October. With an A/C I might get a few more family trips in.


----------

